# horizontal flickering bars across screen



## Joashdogsolabar (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey, had this monitor for about a 9 months now and a couple months ago I was on the computer and noticed the brightness increasing drastically, till it turned into a very bright pure white picture and emitting a mosquito ring. It kind of caught me by surprise and I turned off the monitor quickly, after turning it back everything would have an overly white tint to it and if left it would increase in brightness back to the mosquito ring. 
This is a 17'' Westinghouse LCD monitor and me and my brother both bought the exact same monitor, his came up with the same problem probably a few weeks before mine did.
I figured out that if you decrease the brightness down to about 0 it wont do the white flashey and mosquito ring, but horizontal flickering black lines appear across the screen and the picture is not as dark as it normally should be when set to 0 brightness.
Anyways I was just curious if this is a known problem of some sort, and was considering buying a new monitor to replace it.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello Joas, 

this would indicate to me 3 things 

#1 you have your graphics tweaked to much

#2 you need to update your drivers for you video either if you have a added card or are running internal graphics/ or the drivers for you monitor 

#3 your monitor is starting to go bad 

follow these steps 

now what i need to do is go to your (device manager)

now once there you will want to select from the toolbar of the window(veiw) then a drop down menu / from it you will select (show all hidden devices) 

now if you see any (red or yellow) quotation marks , make a note of what they 

now go to the (event veiwer) this is thru the (administrator tools) in the control panel 
here you will find 3 to 4 subcatagories 

you will want to check each of them for this is where windows keeps track of all errors 
now you will want to make notes of the errors that have been recorded ( you do not have to make notes of double entries just of the dates of their happenings & how many there is)
you will get more information on the errors if you (right) click them / then select properties 

then get back to us 


Mike


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 

i for got to add that you should also check the cables 

both on the back of your monitor & the back of you tower 

also when was the last time you cleaned the internals of you tower ?


Mike


----------

